

Ask HN - Text-decoration - OncomingStorm

Currently reviewing an E-Commerce site for a possible job. The thing is I can't decide whether to recommend for or against underlined links.<p>Yes they are ugly, but they make it easier to the non-webinclined to see. Just looking for some more opinion on this. Give me your .02 HN.
======
mooism2
My 2p: leave text-decoration at its default value.

Advanced users who dislike underlined links can and do configure their browser
to turn off underlining of links.

The non-webinclined don't know how to change this setting --- may not even
know it's possible --- so they will see links underlined.

